# MECA Southwest Audiofest in West Phoenix 02/19



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This is just a reminder that the next Southwest Audiofest show being held on Saturday, February 19th at the Hooters located on 75th Ave near Thomas Rd.

Here is the link for the flyer found on the MECA website: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2-19-11AZ.pdf

MECA members who present their current MECA membeship card to their Hooters server receive a 10% discount on Hooters food and merchandise.

Please check the MECA events calendar at Event Schedule for more Southwest Audiofest Series 2011 events as they are sanctioned and announced. One of our goals is to have as many Arizona based competitors win national points titles in MECA, win Arizona State titles, and receive invitations to the 2011 MECA World Finals!

Arizona is the fastest growing region in the country for MECA, and I know that we have even more room to grow! We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

:blush:

Correction! The cross streets for this Hooters location is 75th Ave and Thomas, NOT 75th Ave and Bell Rd as I originally posted! I aplogize for the error.


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have seen the weather forecast for tomorrow, there is a 70% chance of rain throughout the day, according to weather.com.

*This show is being held as scheduled*, just in case any of you are wondering! So please come on down, compete if you are planning to compete, or just come out and hear some cool systems and eat some Hooters food.


----------

